

Your Startup Is Not The Enemy, It's Your Dance Partner - Chikodi
http://prtipsforstartups.com/entrepreneurship-war-dance/

======
joyeuse6701
Title is ambiguous, it is either referring to startup, or enemy.. "Your
startup is not the enemy, it's your dance partner...that is the enemy"

Personally, I find that hilarious, an villain of a dance partner.

At any rate, I don't really like the idea of humanizing something as cold and
unfeeling as a 'startup'. Dance is art, beauty, skill, self expression, but it
really fails to connotate the risk and danger of failure that war as a
metaphor does.

------
hongquan
I like the metaphor, and I'll extend it by saying you want to assemble the
best dance crew you can find!

~~~
Chikodi
Thanks, Hong! These guys definitely get it done as a dance crew:
[http://www.jbwkz.com/](http://www.jbwkz.com/)

------
Deyson
I love the name! Congrats! :)

~~~
Chikodi
Thanks, Deyson.

